# printer color



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm trying to print out a couple of photos on regular paper. I've done this before and, while not photo quality, it worked well enough for a child's homeschool project notebook. Now the pics are all coming out very blue, no matter what the picture color is. I've refilled all the ink cartridges, but it doesn't seem to make much difference. Ideas?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Generally, the first thing to try is a power off reset and unplug and replug, then an uninstall and reinstall of the printer driver. The next thing to check would be printing a text document. If that comes out blue, completely replace the Black ink/printhead, since it may have been filled or partly filled with blue ink. If those don't work it could be a hardware issue where the printheads aren't getting proper voltage to fire. That means new printer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well Refilling might be some of the problem.
The end of the printing cartridge is the printing head part. If not nice and clean and NEW all bad things can happen when trying to print.
Try going in to the Printing Program itself, and choose Clean Printing heads.
That MAY solve the problem.
You have to go in to the printer Options and find something that may look like this:


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup, clean the print heads.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll try all that stuff and see what happens.


----------

